# True Quotes



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2014)

If an article is attractive, or useful, or inexpensive, they'll stop making it tomorrow; if it's all three, they stopped making it yesterday. ~Mignon McLaughlin, _The Neurotic's Notebook_, 1960


Tell a man there are 300 billion stars in the universe and he'll believe you. Tell him a bench has wet paint on it and he'll have to touch it to be sure. ~Murphy's Law


If there is something you must do and you cannot do it, you cannot do anything else. ~Mignon McLaughlin, _The Neurotic's Notebook_, 1960


How is it that our memory is good enough to retain the least triviality that happens to us, and yet not good enough to recollect how often we have told it to the same person? ~François Duc de La Rochefoucauld


I tell you this, and I tell you plain:
What you have done, you will do again;
You will bite your tongue, careful or not,
Upon the already-bitten spot.
~Mignon McLaughlin, _The Neurotic's Notebook_, 1960



A bargain is something you can't use at a price you can't resist. ~Franklin P. Jones


It's always been and always will be the same in the world: The horse does the work and the coachman is tipped. ~Author Unknown


If you wonder where your child left his roller skates, try walking around the house in the dark. ~Leopold Fechtner


Anything you lose automatically doubles in value. ~Mignon McLaughlin, _The Second Neurotic's Notebook_, 1966


Everything is funny as long as it is happening to somebody else. ~Will Rogers


When the plane you are on is late, the plane you want to transfer to is on time. ~Author Unknown


How is it that one match can start a forest fire, but it takes a whole box of matches to start a campfire? ~Christy Whitehead


Never do anything that you wouldn't want to explain to the paramedics. ~Author Unknown


Shin: a device for finding furniture in the dark. ~Author Unknown


It is often easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission. ~Grace Hopper


The man who says he is willing to meet you halfway is usually a poor judge of distance. ~Author Unknown


If you wish to forget anything on the spot, make a note that this thing is to be remembered. ~Edgar Allan Poe


People who snore always fall asleep first. ~Author Unknown


Amount of time it takes for a dog to "do its business" is directly proportional to outside temperature + suitability of owner's outerwear. ~Betsy Cañas Garmon


Interchangeable parts don't, leakproof seals aren't, and self-starters won't. ~Author Unknown


Keep a thing seven years and it's bound to come in handy. ~Russian Proverb


There are men whom you will never dislodge from an opinion, except by taking possession of it yourself. ~Augustus William Hare and Julius Charles Hare, _Guesses at Truth, by Two Brothers_, 1827


I find I always have to write something on a steamed mirror. ~Elaine Dundy


People who want to share their religious views with you almost never want you to share yours with them. ~Dave Barry


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> If an article is attractive, or useful, or inexpensive, they'll stop making it tomorrow; if it's all three, they stopped making it yesterday. ~Mignon McLaughlin, _The Neurotic's Notebook_, 1960



Good one, but, 1960 ? 

 I thought this was a *new* trend.   (Makes me feel a little better it's been around for a while.  I'll quit complaining now.)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2014)

Sooo true,...and the Mignons Mclaughlin one quoted by Nancy is my biggest pet Peeve..and absolutely true...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2014)

I really enjoyed these HollyDolly!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> I really enjoyed these HollyDolly!



It was SB who posted them RR


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)

You'll Always be My Best Friend !  ...   You Know Too Much  


We'll be friends 'til we're old and senile ....   then we'll be  New Friends!


----------



## jerry old (Sep 14, 2019)

"The Life and Times of Judge Roy Bean."  after shooting his pet bear Paul Newman  had a funeral service
 the eulogy : Bear...the rewards will be granted in heaven where I ain't got no jurisdiction."
We need some type of jurisdiction, yes/no?
"


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2019)

I've never seen this thread before, Sea Breeze.  Brilliant!


----------

